# Tips sending moving boxes to Spain



## malin75 (May 9, 2012)

Hi,

Is there anyone that can tips us wish company to contact for sending parcels to Spain from the uk who have good experience doing the same and that is not to expensive and are reliable.

We are moving the 29th and need to send 7 boxes including one tv and one stationary computer.

Would really appreciate any tips who to contact.
Thank you in advance!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

malin75 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is there anyone that can tips us wish company to contact for sending parcels to Spain from the uk who have good experience doing the same and that is not to expensive and are reliable.
> 
> ...


:welcome:


these guys brought some boxes down to Spain from the UK for me a couple of weeks ago - great service

One Way Van Hire Spain | Way2GoRemovals


----------



## malin75 (May 9, 2012)

*Thank you*

I will check it out straight away!


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Jack and Jill of Union Jack live in our village and are friends of ours. I've recommended them several times with never a problem.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

malin75 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is there anyone that can tips us wish company to contact for sending parcels to Spain from the uk who have good experience doing the same and that is not to expensive and are reliable.
> 
> ...


It really depends where you are. 

There are many "man with a van" type people around who come with recommendations - I could name 2 here that I would suggest without a worry.


Where are you?


----------



## malin75 (May 9, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> It really depends where you are.
> 
> There are many "man with a van" type people around who come with recommendations - I could name 2 here that I would suggest without a worry.
> 
> Where are you?


We will be moving from London to Barcelona!


----------

